# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  La amenaza de la maca china

## Bruno Cillóniz

La maca, la planta nativa de los andes considerada por los incas un regalo de los dioses, es un alimento que aumenta la fertilidad, las capacidades físicas y mentales y sirve como energizante y regulador hormonal, hoy ha despertado la codicia de un grupo de extranjeros que ha llegado al Perú para llevársela en peso. 
En las alturas de Junín se encuentran decenas de ciudadanos chinos que con el cuento de las vacaciones llegan a las heladas pampas para supervisar el secado y pesado de la cosecha 2014 de nuestra preciada raíz. El problema es que se lo están llevando al natural, sin ser procesada, es decir de manera ilegal principalmente por Bolivia. La maca va desde Junín hasta Hong Kong con total impunidad.  Prácticamente toda la cosecha de este año está siendo comprada directamente a los agricultores por ciudadanos chinos que han elevado los precios por olas nubes aprovechando el des contento de los campesinos y el trato que tenían en el mercado nacional. 
Los chinos están pagando mejor precio hoy pero eso va a significar no poder vender pan mañana comentó el exministro de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, José Luis Silva. 
Esto ha ocasionado que los contratos con la mayoría de empresas peruanas que procesan este alimento hayan sido incumplido. 
El agricultor y empresario Oswaldo Castillo advirtió que también se están llevando la semilla.  
Arnaldo Alvarado, gerente de Prevención de Contrabando de la SUNAT, dijo que en la frontera sur con Bolivia la frontera es tan extensa y posiblemente hayan trochas carrozables por donde se filtraría la salida de estos productos.  *Fuente: CANAL 4 / CUARTO PODER*Temas similares: Busco compradores de harina de maca y maca entera. HARINA DE MACA / HARINA DE MACA GELATINIZADA Artículo: La escasez de agua amenaza a la agroexportación en Ica Artículo: Maca peruana es cultivada ilegalmente en China Agua: la otra crisis que nos amenaza

----------

